# Giving a dairy cow a shot



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

We have a dairy cow that is very sweet normally. Tonight I noticed that she had blood in her milk from one quarter. UGH! So, we start Penicillin. Problem? She's TICKED! So, we have no head gate, no squeeze chute, nothing. I don't want to make her scared of being milked, but how to we control the cow? We tied her up tight to a post, but she still swung around and tried to squish our friend between her and the wall and bent two needles.

So, with no cattle equipment to speak of, how do we give this cow the shots she's going to need without her getting hurt and us getting hurt and without making her afraid of us so I can milk her?


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

What was it that made you think she needed penicillin just because there was blood in the milk? Without any other symptoms, sounds like she just got hit or fell on that part of her udder. Just discard that milk until it heals and the blood clears out of that quarter, unless there are some other symptoms.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

This teat was cut severely here awhile back and stupid me noticed that the milk looked a little discolored but not enough to startle me. But it has looked faintly pink when I milked for about a week now, but today it was REALLY pink and looked like strawberry ice cream and she's not feeling well and refusing to eat. So, I think it's the very beginnings of mastitis in that quarter. 

We gave 8 cc's of penicillin. But this was the first shot and it was a major ordeal and I was sure not to have anything to do with it so she doesn't put me milking with the shot.

Poor ole girl. She's had a rough time the last few weeks. She kept insisting on jumping the fence and kept cutting her teats on the barb wire fence. The one teat was cut VERY badly being almost fileted open. Took A LONG time to heal and a great deal of kicking to get the milk out. But with Neosporin and washing it and keeping it clean it did heal up, but seems there's a lot of trouble with still in that quarter.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I use two heavy gates tied to the wall with a feed bin and tie up. Cow runs in to eat, gets tied I pull the swinging gate over (I don't need to tie it but I did to start and could again) She stands very well for milking (machine) but was good for hand milking too. It's be easy to treat her if needed.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Sounds like she really needs something up that quarter then, not just a shot of penicillin. It's not hard to make something to squeeze her with, or use an extra gate.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

DaleK said:


> Sounds like she really needs something up that quarter then, not just a shot of penicillin. It's not hard to make something to squeeze her with, or use an extra gate.


It was the vet that recommended penicillin for mastitis. I suspect putting something up that teat is also asking to get sent over the moon. LOL She's as sweet as can be when it comes to being milking, but is ornery as they come when it comes to getting treated for something and who can blame her? It hurts! 

Ross: Thanks for the suggestion. We might try that. She's so smart that it will only take once or twice before she puts two and two together and won't go in it. LOL 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I dont have any help, and I have two needle chicken cows.

I have been tying them to a post, and using these things:

http://www.medicalproductsexpress.com/MYMSVMSP21H.html

Basically I am flushing the line with the medication to get the air out, stabbing them with it under the skin and let it hang there. Then let then jump and kick and dance. Eventually they calm down, then connect the line to syring and inject. They dont notice the liquid going in, just hate the needle prick.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

6e said:


> It was the vet that recommended penicillin for mastitis. I suspect putting something up that teat is also asking to get sent over the moon.


It actually isn't painful at all for them when infusing the teat with antibiotics. I have done it and the cow doesn't even flinch. Though if the teat itself is still injured, that might be a different story. Antibiotics administered to the whole cow are not nearly as effective as ones administered directly to the quarter that is infected. You will see nearly immediate results with the teat infusions.
good luck,
Trisha


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

6e,
Are there any dairys near you that you have a relationship with? If so, I'd recommend talking to a dairyman and asking them their personal opinion about treatment. Even better, offer them a cup of coffee to come by and have a look on their way home from town. I've found that most dairyman are a lot more fluent in dairy cow health than the vets are. (Unless the vet is a dairy vet specifically)

One more thought: As cheap as dairy cattle are right now you might consider trading her in if she's a jumper. Now's the time if there ever was one. (Unless you are fond of her companionship)


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I can't say they're cheap around here. Still running $800 to 900 for an older dairy cow. 

We don't have any dairies around us that I am aware of. Almost all of this around here is beef cattle. 

I will try to find that teat infusion called Today or something like that? I saw it on another thread unless someone knows of something better? I'll have to look in nearby cities because no one out here carries it. sigh


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

I usually just jab it in fast. if its mastitis(the blood could be) then get Today, and you insert it through the tit. massage and in a bit it should be cleared up(a bit as in a few days)


----------



## Dodgegal79 (Aug 29, 2008)

You could always try a nose clamp. Not sure that is what it is called, but their nose is very sensitive, there is a large clamp like thing you can get and use it on her to hold her head still. She should not want to move, at all, with that in there. Some people use their finger too, one or two on each side of the nostrils.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

6e, when she is standing quietly, take your fist not holding the syringe and thump her twice in the muscle on the back of her thigh. Do it hard! THUMP, THUMP! Then instantly hit her again with the needle and syringe in the same place and inject the antibiotic. So it's hit, hit, needle, and if you thump her hard twice with your fist she won't notice (so much) the needle going in. It's much easier. Also, if you hit the upper part of the leg instead of right in the middle, you'll have much less chance of the needle bending when she moves.

Good luck with the mastitis.

Jennifer


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Jennifer L. said:


> 6e, when she is standing quietly, take your fist not holding the syringe and thump her twice in the muscle on the back of her thigh. Do it hard! THUMP, THUMP! Then instantly hit her again with the needle and syringe in the same place and inject the antibiotic. So it's hit, hit, needle, and if you thump her hard twice with your fist she won't notice (so much) the needle going in. It's much easier. Also, if you hit the upper part of the leg instead of right in the middle, you'll have much less chance of the needle bending when she moves.
> 
> Good luck with the mastitis.
> 
> Jennifer


Yup! That's how I give all large animals their shots. Works great! They aren't quite as surprised by the poke as they are if you just poke them. Sometimes, I think that is what makes them jump all over...the surprise.
Good luck!
Trisha


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

A cow who is accustomed to being handmilked should be able to be infused without any trouble. I just milk her out and while I am still sitting there, reach over and get the tube of treatment. Don't act like I'm doing anything different. Roll her teat around in my fingers for a few seconds, then slip the infusion in and its done!
I do not reccomend Today, I would go with Pirsue(from the vet).


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you for the advice. She's doing much better. No blood, but I'm keeping an eye on it. She has a cut on every teat except one. Makes milking a slow task. But I think we have every spot of low fence fixed............I hope. The neighbors were sure to inform me that she got into their garden and ate all their corn.


----------

